# Sharpening a McNaughton coring tool



## LemonadeJay (Nov 9, 2014)

Does anyone have tips for sharpening the blades for a McNaughton coring tool? I have the Mahoney video but when I tried to sharpen one of them it now seems to heat up the wood while cutting so I must have messed up the angle or something.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

I hone mine with a CBN hone between cuts... A diamond hone should work just as well. As per Mahoney's DVD, you never sharpen the top of the cutter. When I think I'm past the point of honing the edge back to life, I touch them up on the grinder for a second or two.

The angle on all of the blades should be the same, so you can reference one that you haven't sharpened. Bent blades is a bigger problem for most, so I'd check the curve while you're at it... You can correct the curves by mounting the blade in a vice and tweaking it, but I've found it to be a PITA.


----------



## elnino (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah i use a rough diamond. (sorry don't konw the grit) and hon it like three times and then super light pressure on the wheel every four sharpening. thing just cuts like butter with a nice big burr.

my favorite mccnaughton videos are here with their advice.


----------

